# GT Avalanche 1.0



## SilverSurfer (19 Feb 2009)

Colour is described as 'Billet' - could anyone tell me what that is exactly, please?


----------



## Cubist (19 Feb 2009)

Silver grey
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/LargeImage.aspx?ModelID=29071&FileName=29071-1.jpg


----------



## SilverSurfer (20 Feb 2009)

Nice, reckon I'll be getting one


----------



## Cubist (20 Feb 2009)

Thought so. It'll match your username.........


----------



## SilverSurfer (20 Feb 2009)

...and my barnet!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Mar 2009)

That's one of the bikes I have my eye on as well. Please let me know what you think about it.


----------



## Panter (21 Mar 2009)

I had one of them, great bikes


----------

